# Most important factors for libido in TRT?



## oatmasterflax (Oct 25, 2021)

Been on TRT for a few years. Struggling with libido, which at this point is likely not hormone related. That being said, I'd like to tweak my protocol to maximize my chances in this department.

I am unfortunately a high aromatizer (and I don't have a ton of excess fat)

What factors play the biggest role in libido hormonally for you guys on TRT? (Or aas if it translates)

Current protocol:
100mg test e, sub-q split 3x weekly
1050iu hcg, split 3x weekly
No AI

The HCG is new but hasn't been terribly helpful in the libido department (fertility is not an issue at the moment) Usually run 140-160mg test but lowered it for the HCG.


----------



## wsmwannabe (Oct 25, 2021)

First thing's first. Blood testing is your friend. Secondly, If you're a high aromatizer, you should at least strongly consider and AI (but let your blood test determine this unless you're willing to gamble).

My libido and my wiener go to shit if my E2 gets too high


----------



## Jonjon (Oct 25, 2021)

Libido is so complex. I’ve never got it where I want it. Actually on 600 test 600 deca it’s better than it’s been in a long time.

Some say test is too low, some say it’s too high.. some say estradiol is too low, some say too high… some say you need more DHT… blah blah blah

Some say get a hotter wife… any body that says that has no idea what it’s like to suffer from lack of sex drive. It’s awful, and it’s a nightmare for a relationship. Hope you get it worked out


----------



## Jonjon (Oct 25, 2021)

So HCG didn’t help? That was one thing I haven’t tried


----------



## snake (Oct 25, 2021)

Test Cyp. at 200/wk for TRT is good for me but more test on cycle with an AI and holding my e2 under 40 iss just fine.

Never did HCG and wouldn't expect it to help the libido.

We have hashed out the libido issues many times but I still feel if the BW is good and Wally is still not responding, there's other factors. So much goes on between the ears when it comes to sex it's just crazy. If you're bangin' the same old ass for 20 years the same way it can get old. The stress of life can take a serious toll on your bedroom play too.


----------



## oatmasterflax (Oct 25, 2021)

Jonjon said:


> So HCG didn’t help? That was one thing I haven’t tried


It didn't hurt but it didn't help the sex drive at all. It helped with pleasure at orgasm though which my doc said may "guide the sex drive to follow". That didn't happen though.

The get a hotter wife shit cracks me up as a single guy. You can give me any woman in the world and I wouldn't be "mentally into it" at times. Although stimulation gets things working physically, the desire isn't there for whatever reason. It's rare. I used to have a very high libido so it definitely feels like a hole in my life.

Regarding blood work, I get it every 3 months or more sometimes. Don't have bw with the hcg though.


----------



## OldeBull1 (Oct 25, 2021)

I'm speaking out of my ass here, not from experience,  just hearsay from reading around. This isn't recommendation,  just a mention in a conversation...
Maybe look into adding 100-200mg of masteron. DHT based, so it should boost libido. Additionally,  it could help with aromatization. 
Vets, please correct my course if I am off base.


----------



## Jonjon (Oct 25, 2021)

OldeBull1 said:


> I'm speaking out of my ass here, not from experience,  just hearsay from reading around. This isn't recommendation,  just a mention in a conversation...
> Maybe look into adding 100-200mg of masteron. DHT based, so it should boost libido. Additionally,  it could help with aromatization.
> Vets, please correct my course if I am off base.



No you’re right on target. Masteron OR proviron help a lot of guys.

I felt good taking masteron but I was taking other compounds too. Im out of masteron but will be adding it back in when I get more. Not sure how good it will be for me to run long term on my trt dose but I’m gonna try it


----------



## OldeBull1 (Oct 25, 2021)

@oatmasterflax  you mentioned hcg helps with pleasure of orgasm. Please elaborate.  Or anybody for that matter.


----------



## oatmasterflax (Oct 25, 2021)

Jonjon said:


> No you’re right on target. Masteron OR proviron help a lot of guys.
> 
> I felt good taking masteron but I was taking other compounds too. Im out of masteron but will be adding it back in when I get more. Not sure how good it will be for me to run long term on my trt dose but I’m gonna try it


Interesting. I know mast is known for libido but was leery of using it long term due to it being harsh on lipids (I believe). 

Do you know if it's true that primo has a similar libido effect but is much less harsh on lipids?

Re: Orgasm pleasure, it's nothing mind blowing. On TRT my orgasms got more "dull" I'd say. Also less volume. HCG reversed that somewhat.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Oct 25, 2021)

hCG only caused estradiol problems for me.  OTOH, it does produce massive loads, but taking too long to reach that point appears to be a problem for the Mrs...


----------



## oatmasterflax (Oct 25, 2021)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> hCG only caused estradiol problems for me.  OTOH, it does produce massive loads, but taking too long to reach that point appears to be a problem for the Mrs...


Yeah especially if your drinking adequate amounts of water, big time loads lol


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 25, 2021)

That’s to much hcg imo. It can cause high estrogen


----------



## Jonjon (Oct 25, 2021)

oatmasterflax said:


> Interesting. I know mast is known for libido but was leery of using it long term due to it being harsh on lipids (I believe).



There was an old thread on here where a guy tried to do low dose tren with trt. I believe he did it a couple year while monitoring blood work.

If I remember right, his lipids were off at first but after a while they improved even while still taking tren. Would be nice if the masteron would be that way. Might be


----------



## GreatGunz (Oct 25, 2021)

I’m assuming you ment 10.50 iu


----------



## oatmasterflax (Oct 26, 2021)

GreatGunz said:


> I’m assuming you ment 10.50 iu


Nah 1050 iu (350iu 3x a week). Don't feel dramatically different on it, but it isn't helping.  

10.5iu x3 seems drastically low, no? The minimum dose is 750iu a week for HCG typically.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 26, 2021)

oatmasterflax said:


> Nah 1050 iu (350iu 3x a week). Don't feel dramatically different on it, but it isn't helping.
> 
> 10.5iu x3 seems drastically low, no? The minimum dose is 750iu a week for HCG typically.


500 iu can be used just fine ..
To much hcg I don’t have the scientific term but it will blow your nut sack out


----------



## Bobbyloads (Oct 26, 2021)

20mg cialis 
50mg viagra 

works everytime lmao


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 26, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> 20mg cialis
> 50mg viagra
> 
> works everytime lmao


The viagra alone isn’t enough ?


----------



## Bobbyloads (Oct 26, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> The viagra alone isn’t enough ?


Like the extra kick lol


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 26, 2021)

Bobbytakesloads has a limp little noodle


----------



## Bobbyloads (Oct 26, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> Bobbytakesloads has a limp little noodle


Hey your hurting my feelings with your mean words me and my limp noodle don’t appreciate that.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 26, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Hey your hurting my feelings with your mean words me and my limp noodle don’t appreciate that.


No one ever said I was nice


----------



## Bobbyloads (Oct 26, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> No one ever said I was nice


that’s for sure lol nice and you should never be combined in any sentence


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 26, 2021)

My amateur opinion, that hcg is too high. It aromatizes also, and you said you already are a high aromatizer and not using any AI.

Have you had bloodwork drawn recently? I'd be willing to bet your e2 is high. Try to get that in range with some aromasin. Get your blood drawn a few times to dial it all in.

Cialis 5mg / day

Masteron 2-300 / wk (I do 200mg wk mast with my trt and it helps my sex drive and I feel great overall on it) I get my bloodwork drawn very often, and my lipids are fine. I've seen no negative sides from this.

As far as primo goes, I've alternated running 200mg primo instead of mast at times. It seems to help my sex drive as well, but I find I get more easily agitated on primo for some reason, I also seem to lose more hair on primo  I find primo helps my strength gains more.

Watch porn too.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 26, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> that’s for sure lol nice and you should never be combined in any sentence


Bobbytakesloads


----------



## Bobbyloads (Oct 26, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> Bobbytakesloads


For some reason there has been a few people on here that get under my skin even Trump succeeded once but for some damn reason no matter what you say to me just don’t bother me. When you were gone I even missed your rude ass comments.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 26, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> For some reason there has been a few people on here that get under my skin even Trump succeeded once but for some damn reason no matter what you say to me just don’t bother me. When you were gone I even missed your rude ass comments.


I have that weirdo skill


----------



## Bobbyloads (Oct 26, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> I have that weirdo skill


No technically I have the weirdo skill cause I have personally seen a lot of people I mean a lot of people not not react well lmao


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 26, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> No technically I have the weirdo skill cause I have personally seen a lot of people I mean a lot of people not not react well lmao


It’s not u it’s me


----------



## Mind2muscle (Oct 26, 2021)

Sounds like maybe you gotta get your head right possibly. Our thoughts can wreak havoc on certain areas of our lives including in the bedroom. Not saying this is definitely the issue but it’s possible. You stressed? Overworked? How’s your sleep? Nutrition etc. my problem at the moment is I want to bang any living female. Been on TRT since March and my wife has been avoiding my dick like the plague. She has been very stressed though so she has a good excuse. Good luck! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oatmasterflax (Oct 26, 2021)

@Bro Bundy, @CohibaRobusto I'll try decreasing to 500iu HCG, if not just remove it. I know my e2 is probably a bit elevated on it but haven't had labs on it yet.

@Bobbyloads does viages/cialis help your sex drive? I thought it was only for plumbing issues. I can get hard, i just can't mentally feel the desire.

@Mind2muscle, yeah the mind is the tricky part. I'm in a better place than I've been in a long long time the last 2 years and it hasn't returned though. Not discounting that it's mental, just not sure what else to do about it in that department.


----------



## Adrenolin (Oct 26, 2021)

oatmasterflax said:


> .
> 
> @Bobbyloadsl. I can get hard, i just can't mentally feel the desire.
> .


Maybe you're gay... 🤷‍♂️


----------



## oatmasterflax (Oct 26, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> Maybe you're gay... 🤷‍♂️


Dude I wish lol. My gay friends can get laid within the hour any day of the week.


----------



## Adrenolin (Oct 26, 2021)

oatmasterflax said:


> Dude I wish lol. My gay friends can get laid within the hour any day of the week.


So can you... just ask your gay friends.  😂


----------



## CJ (Oct 26, 2021)

oatmasterflax said:


> Dude I wish lol. My gay friends can get laid within the hour any day of the week.


True, but you gotta read the fine print. 😂


----------



## oatmasterflax (Oct 26, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> True, but you gotta read the fine print. 😂


----------



## Samp3i (Oct 26, 2021)

No bloods and you are asking for advice, is this a joke?
Get bloods, your E2 probably are high, I never have/had a problem of libido on TRT, actually it's the time where my dick works best, 100% reliable and rock solid if the hormones are well balanced.

You shouldn't need anything more then test and maybe AI during TRT, don't see the need of HCG but whatever.


----------



## oatmasterflax (Oct 26, 2021)

Samp3i said:


> No bloods and you are asking for advice, is this a joke?
> Get bloods, your E2 probably are high, I never have/had a problem of libido on TRT, actually it's the time where my dick works best, 100% reliable and rock solid if the hormones are well balanced.
> 
> You shouldn't need anything more then test and maybe AI during TRT, don't see the need of HCG but whatever.


No bloods only for the most recent protocol with HCG. Have been struggling with libido for a multiple years *of trt (a decade in total including pre trt). Was more looking for what are the "ideal" numbers for libido, but as jonjon mentioned there doesn't seem to be a template.

I agree on the HCG part. Not seeing any benefits worth the cost and will likely discover it's jacked up my e2


----------



## Monkipalo (Oct 26, 2021)

Have you tried stop watching porn?


----------



## Samp3i (Oct 26, 2021)

oatmasterflax said:


> No bloods only for the most recent protocol with HCG. Have been struggling with libido for a multiple years *of trt (a decade in total including pre trt). Was more looking for what are the "ideal" numbers for libido, but as jonjon mentioned there doesn't seem to be a template.
> 
> I agree on the HCG part. Not seeing any benefits worth the cost and will likely discover it's jacked up my e2


there is no ideal number, maybe it's all psychological and you are trying to find a cause in your body when it's in your mind, just food for thoughts.

Keep you TRT steady, check your E2, keep your E2 in the middle range, you should have a normal libido.
As I said, my libido on TRT is always fantastic, it's on cycle that can be very tricky, going from savage to limp is very easy


----------



## oatmasterflax (Oct 26, 2021)

Samp3i said:


> there is no ideal number, maybe it's all psychological and you are trying to find a cause in your body when it's in your mind, just food for thoughts.


Yeah that's in the foreground. Investigating a few different angles. TRT is the easiest to control though.



Monkipalo said:


> Have you tried stop watching porn?


Despite my photos, I don't watch much porn. Had a doc even suggest I watch porn more (like married couples experiment with sex every day for a month or something).

I'll watch it here and there to see if the pipes still work but otherwise I don't.


----------



## SkankHunt (Oct 26, 2021)

Jonjon said:


> No you’re right on target. Masteron OR proviron help a lot of guys.
> 
> I felt good taking masteron but I was taking other compounds too. Im out of masteron but will be adding it back in when I get more. Not sure how good it will be for me to run long term on my trt dose but I’m gonna try it


Second the proviron. Good luck finding it tho.


----------



## Adzg (Oct 26, 2021)

This is really interesting. As much as I’d like to weigh in I don’t think I’d be much help. The most I have ever done is 400mg of test E. You peeps are much more advanced than me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oatmasterflax (Oct 28, 2021)

snake said:


> Test Cyp. at 200/wk for TRT is good for me but more test on cycle with an AI and holding my e2 under 40 iss just fine.


Do you have a preference on AI between aromasin and anesteozole? Does it really matter on TRT? I read through the "Estrogen conundrum" thread and it sounded like aramosin was potentially easier to dial in?


----------



## snake (Oct 28, 2021)

oatmasterflax said:


> Do you have a preference on AI between aromasin and anesteozole? Does it really matter on TRT? I read through the "Estrogen conundrum" thread and it sounded like aramosin was potentially easier to dial in?


Not really. I always have used Anesterozole and it's been good to me. It's fast acting and easy to adjust on the fly if you're still trying to get dialed in.

I go back to my TRT after a cycle but extend the AI for 2 weeks until my test levels start to come down. On the front end, I wait until I'm 2 weeks into my cycle to start my AI.


----------



## Samp3i (Oct 28, 2021)

oatmasterflax said:


> Do you have a preference on AI between aromasin and anesteozole? Does it really matter on TRT? I read through the "Estrogen conundrum" thread and it sounded like aramosin was potentially easier to dial in?


I have found aromasin better on the lipids but more expensive and need to be taken EOD or ED instead I can get away with arimidex twice a week. 

It's all personal tho, I need an AI even on TRT most ppl don't.
I'm using arimidex at the moment but switching to aromasin because I'm curious to try it again after a long time that I use adex. 

Using 0.5 adex twice a week on 200mg test. Dunno what the aromaskn dosage will be... Maybe 12,5 twice a week or 3 days a week. Will try this way and then adjust after bloods.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 28, 2021)

I'm a pretty high aromatizer also. I use 12.5 mg Aromasin EOD to stay in range.


----------



## Samp3i (Oct 28, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I'm a pretty high aromatizer also. I use 12.5 mg Aromasin EOD to stay in range.


On trt or on blast?


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 28, 2021)

Samp3i said:


> On trt or on blast?


On TRT!


----------



## Samp3i (Oct 28, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> On TRT!


I'll try it out. Monday I'm starting a blast so it will be Few months before I can dial in my try with aromasin.

Don't even know how to deal with the blast because I'm trying uncharted territory of test dosage lol

Gonna start at 25mg 3x a week and see how it goes and draw bloods 3-4 weeks later on. 

Let's hope I don't smash my E2


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 28, 2021)

You will feel it in your joints if you start to crush your E2. From what I've read, it is easier to recover from crushing your E2 with aromasin than it is with anastrazole.

I dialed in this dose after getting really bad acne. I used to let my E2 run high until my acne got bad, then I found a correlation between the two and got more aggressive controlling my E2. On this dose, my e2 stays about right in the middle of the recommended range.


----------



## Samp3i (Oct 28, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> You will feel it in your joints if you start to crush your E2. From what I've read, it is easier to recover from crushing your E2 with aromasin than it is with anastrazole.
> 
> I dialed in this dose after getting really bad acne. I used to let my E2 run high until my acne got bad, then I found a correlation between the two and got more aggressive controlling my E2. On this dose, my e2 stays about right in the middle of the recommended range.


I don't have acne because of accutane cycle that I did in the past so I can't dial using acne as an indication. I usually use dick and joints. Anyway with 1g of test it will not be hard to bring back E2 levels in case I crash it xD


----------



## ATLRigger (Oct 28, 2021)

snake said:


> Test Cyp. at 200/wk for TRT is good for me but more test on cycle with an AI and holding my e2 under 40 iss just fine.
> 
> Never did HCG and wouldn't expect it to help the libido.
> 
> We have hashed out the libido issues many times but I still feel if the BW is good and Wally is still not responding, there's other factors. So much goes on between the ears when it comes to sex it's just crazy. If you're bangin' the same old ass for 20 years the same way it can get old. The stress of life can take a serious toll on your bedroom play too.


Yep the sample woman gets old. 
Hcg did help my libido though.


----------



## Lllugo79 (Jan 28, 2022)

Jonjon said:


> Libido is so complex. I’ve never got it where I want it. Actually on 600 test 600 deca it’s better than it’s been in a long time.
> 
> Some say test is too low, some say it’s too high.. some say estradiol is too low, some say too high… some say you need more DHT… blah blah blah
> 
> Some say get a hotter wife… any body that says that has no idea what it’s like to suffer from lack of sex drive. It’s awful, and it’s a nightmare for a relationship. Hope you get it worked out


Im running 500 mg CYP a week and lately been having issues with libido. Been on 12 weeks but i dont wanna come off i have had issues with libido before the test. The test was a godsend so ive stayed on longer then ive wanted too but seeing my libido now tank sucks. Could i lower the dose in half? Any suggestions would help thanks


----------



## Jonjon (Jan 28, 2022)

Lllugo79 said:


> Im running 500 mg CYP a week and lately been having issues with libido. Been on 12 weeks but i dont wanna come off i have had issues with libido before the test. The test was a godsend so ive stayed on longer then ive wanted too but seeing my libido now tank sucks. Could i lower the dose in half? Any suggestions would help thanks


My libido is great now. Something just clicked with the test and deca. I also switched from adex to aromasin. I think that helped

Now on 750 test and 100 deca. Libido is normal. About to drop to trt so we’ll see how that goes


----------



## Lllugo79 (Jan 28, 2022)

Since i been on 12 weeks at 500 mgs should i run TRT Or increase the amount of mgs? Whats the best route for libido i know neither choice is 100% going to solve the issue but what is it more likely to be? To much test or have i leveled out and need more test.


----------



## Send0 (Jan 28, 2022)

Lllugo79 said:


> Since i been on 12 weeks at 500 mgs should i run TRT Or increase the amount of mgs? Whats the best route for libido i know neither choice is 100% going to solve the issue but what is it more likely to be? To much test or have i leveled out and need more test.


You can't just keep upping the dose every time your libido wanes. The initial increase in libido is typically because of the sudden spike in estradiol and DHT. Once your body adjusts and reaches homeostasis then things tend to normalize.

Just for reference, if the improved libido you feel has you walking around with a boner more hours or the day then not... then I have to inform you this is not a "normal" libido.

So many people hop on TRT, or blast, and then complain when that initial adjustment period is over. 95% of the time, more testosterone is never the answer, especially if you are already blasting 500mg/week.

I've seen several posts from you on this topic, but no mention of bloodwork results. What does your bloodwork look like? This would tell us so much more than the information you've given us.


----------



## Lllugo79 (Jan 28, 2022)

Send0 said:


> You can't just keep upping the dose every time your libido wanes. The initial increase in libido is typically because of the sudden spike in estradiol and DHT. Once your body adjusts and reaches homeostasis then things tend to normalize.
> 
> Just for reference, if the improved libido you feel has you walking around with a boner more hours or the day then not... then I have to inform you this is not a "normal" libido.
> 
> ...


No recent bloodwork yet, this issues as recent as this week. Let ta know when i get bloodwork to actually post.


----------



## stinger (Mar 24, 2022)

I would try the HCG for awhile at 500IU.  I have been on a few weeks and have noticed a difference.  Not night and day, but definately better.


----------



## gallileo60 (Apr 6, 2022)

wsmwannabe said:


> First thing's first. Blood testing is your friend. Secondly, If you're a high aromatizer, you should at least strongly consider and AI (but let your blood test determine this unless you're willing to gamble).
> 
> My libido and my wiener go to shit if my E2 gets too high


What he said.........


----------

